# How to Spread 60 tons



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

Large commercial job. What equipment would you buy if you had to spread 60 tons at one place each snowfall?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ummm, thats really big


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

I would own 1 maybe 2 of these. it's not uncommon for a floater like this to spread 100' wide

http://www.linco.com/01ihff.htm

PJ


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I wouldn't buy anything. Would utilize what we already have.

What's your window to do so? 

It can be done with an HD 3500 w/tailgate spreader. For that matter it could be done with a small v-box if time is not an issue. Most likely a 10-12 yard dump w/tailgate spreader (or v-box of same size) would be necessary, along with 2 smaller salters for your tight areas.

You didn't give enough info to really nail it down.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

chitownsnowedin;572431 said:


> Large commercial job. What equipment would you buy if you had to spread 60 tons at one place each snowfall?


Just to be curious how many acres is this site?

1 acre at 600 lb average per acre, to use 60 ton you would be salting 100% of 200 acres.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

powerjoke;572433 said:


> I would own 1 maybe 2 of these. it's not uncommon for a floater like this to spread 100' wide
> 
> http://www.linco.com/01ihff.htm
> 
> PJ


I can hear the pitter pater of salt bouncing and see the parked cars cringing as that thing comes down the isles doing it's thing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is your salt pile on site? If it is 2, 8yard salters on single axles would do it a fine job. I'd probably like to have a tandem 14 yard and a single axle though. One of the trucks would be better to have rear spread also, for backing into loading docks and such.JMO


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Marbleman;572440 said:


> Just to be curious how many acres is this site?
> 
> 1 acre at 600 lb average per acre, to use 60 ton you would be salting 100% of 200 acres.


That amount really won't take care of a real 1/2-3/4" dusting when it's cold out.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

TCLA;572462 said:


> That amount really won't take care of a real 1/2-3/4" dusting when it's cold out.


Use treated Magic Salt and you will only need 400 lbs / acre for total coverage, and magic will work when it is really cold out unlike straight salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Marbleman;572469 said:


> Use treated Magic Salt and you will only need 400 lbs / acre for total coverage, and magic will work when it is really cold out unlike straight salt.


Here we go. LOL


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

the site is 229 acres. 

I cannot store salt on site, will be about 5 minutes away. Have not really discussed timing of the salt, but it is a large manufacturing plant. Probably cannot take too long.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

TCLA;572435 said:


> it could be done with a small v-boxWHAT?!!!! LMAO


Hey JD....why would you want a tandem when a 8' v-box will do lol

TCLA: i see youre kinda new here so i'll go easy on you lol.....but thier is no way, NO WAY that youre gonna spread 120,000lb of salt with a UTS or a 8'V-box in one storm with a 1ton before the snow melts on its own lol

and as far as me suggesting the floater that spread's 100'..... the reason that i did it is because if a guy is gonna spread 190 acres he's not gonna do it when cars are there.......if that's the case, the lot would be 500-700 acres if you deduct for the parking spots 

i think this whole thread was a phishing expedition anyway 

surely if a guy is gonna spread 60ton,...he know's how to do it lol

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

chitownsnowedin;572472 said:


> the site is 229 acres.
> 
> I cannot store salt on site, will be about 5 minutes away. Have not really discussed timing of the salt, but it is a large manufacturing plant. Probably cannot take too long.


229 acres. I plow about 100-125 acres and I spread around 30 ton/storm, so 60 ton works out pretty good. The bigger question is, what are you going to plow it with? Salting is the cheap part of the equipment list.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

powerjoke;572474 said:


> Hey JD....why would you want a tandem when a 8' v-box will do lol
> 
> TCLA: i see youre kinda new here so i'll go easy on you lol.....but thier is no way, NO WAY that youre gonna spread 120,000lb of salt with a UTS or a 8'V-box in one storm with a 1ton before the snow melts on its own lol
> 
> ...


I have ideas on how to do it, just looking to see if there are faster alternatives out there. I have never done a site this big before and I definitely don't believe I know all the tricks. I am planning on using 2 roughly 10 yard v-box spreaders. I was hoping for something a little faster but haven't found anything yet. Was wondering if anyone had other ideas.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

JD Dave;572477 said:


> 229 acres. I plow about 100-125 acres and I spread around 30 ton/storm, so 60 ton works out pretty good. The bigger question is, what are you going to plow it with? Salting is the cheap part of the equipment list.


4 loaders armed with 16' pushers and 4 bobcats to clean out docks and other areas.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

chitownsnowedin;572481 said:


> I have ideas on how to do it, just looking to see if there are faster alternatives out there. I plan on using 2 10 yard v-box spreaders.


whew. that makes me feel better. i ididnt see youre equipment list in youre sig  lol

one Q' that comes to mind...Where are you thinking that youre gonna come up with 300ton?

do you already have the contract? or is this for nex year? if you want it this year i would say forget it if you dont have the salt already. if it's for next year just watch the guy that does it this year, and hope he screws something up so they'll bid the job out again

PJ


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

egggggzactly what i was gonna say. id be worried about getting salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

chitownsnowedin;572482 said:


> 4 loaders armed with 16' pushers and 4 bobcats to clean out docks and other areas.


Well to say your under equipped is an under statement. I have more Iron in a site half that size and the climate we get in Toronto is about the same as Chicago. Hope nothing lays down on you. 4 loaders and 4 skids for 229 acres, pray for no snow.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;572517 said:


> Well to say your under equipped is an under statement. I have more Iron in a site half that size and the climate we get in Toronto is about the same as Chicago. Hope nothing lays down on you. 4 loaders and 4 skids for 229 acres, pray for no snow.


 that sounds like 18 hours of plowing


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't think that sounded like enough equipment. 200+ acres is alot to clear. 

Just a question, but is that your only account or do you have others? I would be worried about putting all my eggs in one basket.

I plow alot of small places, so this is a new game for me.

Good Luck Bossman


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i would push really hard for salt on site... 60 tons ? 2 trucks, thats 30 tons each

if each truck could throw 1 ton in 5 mins, it would take 2.5 hours to salt... thats alot of time ...plus 3 tripps to the pile, (5 mins each way) 5 mins loading time , (which is probally more like 10 mins ) so 45 mins additional .... assiming no traffic, clean roads, both trucks fully running, spreaders at a pretty fast rate 1 ton in 5 mins, loaders standing by to reload...very quickly and this will take you over 3 hrs to salt.... plus figure a 1 hr responce time, before you and your guys get to the site, 4 hours, ? that seems way too much time, for an account of that size to wait.... i would say you need at least 3 - 10 yrd spreaders, and salt on site...those were best conditions

i would hate to see when a truck goes down 5 hours plus?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;572545 said:


> i would push really hard for salt on site... 60 tons ? 2 trucks, thats 30 tons each
> 
> if each truck could throw 1 ton in 5 mins, it would take 2.5 hours to salt... thats alot of time ...plus 3 tripps to the pile, (5 mins each way) 5 mins loading time , (which is probally more like 10 mins ) so 45 mins additional .... assiming no traffic, clean roads, both trucks fully running, spreaders at a pretty fast rate 1 ton in 5 mins, loaders standing by to reload...very quickly and this will take you over 3 hrs to salt.... plus figure a 1 hr responce time, before you and your guys get to the site, 4 hours, ? that seems way too much time, for an account of that size to wait.... i would say you need at least 3 - 10 yrd spreaders, and salt on site...those were best conditions
> 
> i would hate to see when a truck goes down 5 hours plus?


Honestly, he's OK for spreading, unless something breaks down, it's plowing he has to worry about.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

JD Dave;572517 said:


> Well to say your under equipped is an under statement. I have more Iron in a site half that size and the climate we get in Toronto is about the same as Chicago. Hope nothing lays down on you. 4 loaders and 4 skids for 229 acres, pray for no snow.


The entire property is 229 acres, not 229 acres of plowable area.

The previous contractor took care of this property with 3 loaders, 3 skidsteers, and 4 pickups.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

powerjoke;572487 said:


> whew. that makes me feel better. i ididnt see youre equipment list in youre sig  lol
> 
> one Q' that comes to mind...Where are you thinking that youre gonna come up with 300ton?
> 
> ...


I am very worried about salt supply this year. I have about 1000 tons left over from last year, but I need at least a 1000 more for all my properties.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that is a huge lot!!!!!!! that's like the size of my whole town!!! what are they gonna spend for evech event on salting? about $20k? that is unreal....


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

chitownsnowedin;572556 said:


> I am very worried about salt supply this year. I have about 1000 tons left over from last year, but I need at least a 1000 more for all my properties.


you make me feel very small right now!! i just put 100 ton away and it cost me $10k you have like $100,000 worth of salt!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

chitownsnowedin;572552 said:


> The entire property is 229 acres, not 229 acres of plowable area.
> 
> The previous contractor took care of this property with 3 loaders, 3 skidsteers, and 4 pickups.


Sorry, most people talk plowing area, not total property area. How many acres are you plowing then?


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

elite1msmith;572545 said:


> i would push really hard for salt on site... 60 tons ? 2 trucks, thats 30 tons each
> 
> if each truck could throw 1 ton in 5 mins, it would take 2.5 hours to salt... thats alot of time ...plus 3 tripps to the pile, (5 mins each way) 5 mins loading time , (which is probally more like 10 mins ) so 45 mins additional .... assiming no traffic, clean roads, both trucks fully running, spreaders at a pretty fast rate 1 ton in 5 mins, loaders standing by to reload...very quickly and this will take you over 3 hrs to salt.... plus figure a 1 hr responce time, before you and your guys get to the site, 4 hours, ? that seems way too much time, for an account of that size to wait.... i would say you need at least 3 - 10 yrd spreaders, and salt on site...those were best conditions
> 
> i would hate to see when a truck goes down 5 hours plus?


I offered a $20 per ton break on the applied rate of salt, they still said no onsite storage. I was happy I was able to find a place just 5 minutes away.

One thing I am confident on is the plowing equipment. I do several large facilities, though none this large. I know what a loader can handle. 4 and 4 bobcats and a truck or two will handle this property perfectly fine.

It's just applying that much salt I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

Jay brown;572558 said:


> you make me feel very small right now!! i just put 100 ton away and it cost me $10k you have like $100,000 worth of salt!!


My rate for salt last year was $49 per ton. So it was only $49,000 worth of salt. Still not chump change though.

I would probably gladly pay $100 a ton for the 1000 tons I still need right about now. I got 3 other large facilities that want my service but I am going to have to tell them on Monday that I can't find the salt right now.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

chitownsnowedin;572560 said:


> I offered a $20 per ton break on the applied rate of salt, they still said no onsite storage. I was happy I was able to find a place just 5 minutes away.
> 
> One thing I am confident on is the plowing equipment. I do several large facilities, though none this large. I know what a loader can handle. 4 and 4 bobcats and a truck or two will handle this property perfectly fine.
> 
> It's just applying that much salt I haven't figured out yet.


I hope it's considerably smaller if you are going to it with the equipment you just listed. If it is then you will need less salt also. 2 10 yard salters in your trucks can handle the job.
Having a place nearby to store the salt is a necessity


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

Neige;572574 said:


> I hope it's considerably smaller if you are going to it with the equipment you just listed. If it is then you will need less salt also. 2 10 yard salters in your trucks can handle the job.
> Having a place nearby to store the salt is a necessity


60 tons is what the previous contractor applied per the property owner. They were paying for salt by ton applied so maybe the previous guy laid more than needed.

My eyeball guess from driving around was that 35-40 tons would be needed. They are paying me as if I will be spreading 60, so obviously if I can get away with less I will. But for now, I am planning on having to do 60 each time.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Chitown -

This post has certainly seen alot of interest. I think it would be helpful to know exactly how many acres you have to plow and salt. That way people could give you more concrete info. 

There have been some excellent points made.

A picture (Google Earth Map) would help too.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I would use a few Ag Fab push Spreaders for tight areas and there pull behinds for the open areas


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Clapper&Company;572617 said:


> I would use a few Ag Fab push Spreaders for tight areas and there pull behinds for the open areas


just tell your workers to run with them?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea 1 for each hand! :yow!:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so then do i need a truck and a guy standing in the back with a shovel to keep refilling those push spreaders?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

push spreaders?? i'd use a handheld crank spreader!


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

elite1msmith;572669 said:


> so then do i need a truck and a guy standing in the back with a shovel to keep refilling those push spreaders?


I have a property that typically takes 8 tons of a salt an event. Last year Chicago got hit hard with a huge ice storm on December 1. My 10 yard v-box broke as we began to salt. I had no choice but to have one of my guys do almost this. He stood on the back of the truck and manually fed a tailgate spreader all night. Probably the worst thing I ever asked an employee to do. He never complained. I gave him a bonus for doing it and for not crying about it. He sure looked cold at the end of the night.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

chitownsnowedin;572690 said:


> I have a property that typically takes 8 tons of a salt an event. Last year Chicago got hit hard with a huge ice storm on December 1. My 10 yard v-box broke as we began to salt. I had no choice but to have one of my guys do almost this. He stood on the back of the truck and manually fed a tailgate spreader all night. Probably the worst thing I ever asked an employee to do. He never complained. I gave him a bonus for doing it and for not crying about it. He sure looked cold at the end of the night.


i have done the same thing. and for that reason , im getting a back up spreader this year. you might wan to consider that... if you go down a truck on this... thats alot to spread with just 1 truck, plus any others you have on your route already


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

elite1msmith;572698 said:


> i have done the same thing. and for that reason , im getting a back up spreader this year. you might wan to consider that... if you go down a truck on this... thats alot to spread with just 1 truck, plus any others you have on your route already


I actually have plenty of backups. Just with that major icestorm, which occurred during business hours, they were all going. With me landing this 60 ton account though, I will definitely be buying up every spreader I can get a good deal on.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

seems id be more concered with buying all the salt u can get


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

chitownsnowedin;572482 said:


> 4 loaders armed with 16' pushers and 4 bobcats to clean out docks and other areas.


So you have a day or so to get this done then I take it?


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

chitownsnowedin;572560 said:


> I offered a $20 per ton break on the applied rate of salt, they still said no onsite storage. I was happy I was able to find a place just 5 minutes away.
> 
> One thing I am confident on is the plowing equipment. I do several large facilities, though none this large. I know what a loader can handle. 4 and 4 bobcats and a truck or two will handle this property perfectly fine.
> 
> It's just applying that much salt I haven't figured out yet.


How many years have you been plowing? Seems to me your backwards man...Your salting...it's alot...but can be done within a reasonable amount of time. You say your confident about plowing it?? No way ...what your saying you have for equipment wont touch that if you get a 6" snow storm.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jay brown;572689 said:


> push spreaders?? i'd use a handheld crank spreader!


Just a half ton pick-up with salt in the back...and 2 mexicans with shovels....just fling it out


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

chitownsnowedin;572703 said:


> I actually have plenty of backups. Just with that major icestorm, which occurred during business hours, they were all going. With me landing this 60 ton account though, I will definitely be buying up every spreader I can get a good deal on.


So once again this isnt accurate....how much equipment are you going to have???


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

chitownsnowedin;572703 said:


> I actually have plenty of backups.


i dont get it.....why would you have a guy in the back of a truck with a shovel loading a tailgate spreader if you have "plenty of backups" 

i wish SF was here, he would set this guy straight lol

i think he would say something like "dont you get it. this guy is peeing on youre leg and telling you it's raining" lol........and he might be right 

i would say that somebody new will be getting the contract next year......wehere exactly is this at again?...... maybe another PS member can bid on it lol

pj


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

chitownsnowedin;572556 said:


> I am very worried about salt supply this year. I have about 1000 tons left over from last year, but I need at least a 1000 more for all my properties.


I find it odd that a guy with 1000 tons left over from last year is asking advice on salting.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Still scratching my head.....chi...can we get an accurate equipment list here? Like what you have in service at this moment...not what your hoping to buy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;572843 said:


> I find it odd that a guy with 1000 tons left over from last year is asking advice on salting.


LOL, That's what I was thinking.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

purpleranger519;572729 said:


> How many years have you been plowing? Seems to me your backwards man...Your salting...it's alot...but can be done within a reasonable amount of time. You say your confident about plowing it?? No way ...what your saying you have for equipment wont touch that if you get a 6" snow storm.


Been plowing for 29 years. You respond to these sites when the first inch hits the ground and work until snow is gone and you will not only keep up with the average storm but you will be going home within 3 hours of snow ending. As I mentioned, this is actually more equipment used previously at this facility. As I also mentioned earlier, the total property size is 229 acres, not plowable area, seems some people won't go back and read that. I have plowable area at my shop, just haven't been out there this weekend yet.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

powerjoke;572839 said:


> i dont get it.....why would you have a guy in the back of a truck with a shovel loading a tailgate spreader if you have "plenty of backups"
> 
> i wish SF was here, he would set this guy straight lol
> 
> ...


As I mentioned, all my backups were put into play due to a major ice storm, the size of which has not been seen in Chicago in 26 years. So for once every 26 years I do not have enough backups. All the other times I do.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

JD Dave;572891 said:


> LOL, That's what I was thinking.


I have 17 accounts. All of which take at least a ton of salt, no single property over 10. I use a lot of salt, never even come close to 60 tons in one spot though. 10 tons is easy to spread. 60 is not.


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

purpleranger519;572867 said:


> Still scratching my head.....chi...can we get an accurate equipment list here? Like what you have in service at this moment...not what your hoping to buy.


Because despite what some want to think here, I know I have the plowing covered. I am using more equipment than ever used at this facility before. Everyone can doubt all they want but I didn't come to discuss that anyway. I appreciate that maybe some are trying to help and are trying to offer advice to make sure I am not in over my head, but I assure everyone I have the knowledge and experience with this facility to know what I need to plow it. I have lived next to this facility for 19 years and have tried to get the account for 15. I know what each contractor used there over these 19 years. I am bringing more and better equipment to the table. It will get the job done.

I don't feel the need to prove my knowledge on that subject, if you don't want to help provide salting ideas please feel free to ignore the question. I own 12 loaders. I know the area they are capable of plowing with a 16' pusher when you respond before the first inch has fallen and stay all night until clean like this contract requires.

I have never laid anywhere near 60 tons in one spot though. As I mentioned before, my thoughts were 2 ten yard v-boxes that I do already own. But if someone has a better idea I would love to hear it.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I havent checked in for awhile but after reading this post I would use a good tandem dumptruck with salter and one smaller truck with salter to get into tighter areas. I do most of my salting myself and if you know what ur doing you can lay it down very fast. I personally dont think that i would be to concerned about the salting myself although I very much doubt you or anyone would or has dumped 60 ton on this site, anyway good luck and i know you probably dont want to hear it but i would put more iron to it quite a bit more to be honest. One more thing i would do everything in my power to get that salt pile as darn close to the site as possible but you probably already know this


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

powerjoke;572474 said:


> Hey JD....why would you want a tandem when a 8' v-box will do lol
> 
> TCLA: i see youre kinda new here so i'll go easy on you lol.....but thier is no way, NO WAY that youre gonna spread 120,000lb of salt with a UTS or a 8'V-box in one storm with a 1ton before the snow melts on its own lol PJ


Thanks for taking it easy on me joke, there's very little that's new about me.........other than my AARP membership.  Been in the industry since 1978 and would not pretend there is something that I couldn't learn or adjust to. I wouldn't judge others by post count..........it does not represent one's ability and experience.

A v-box can most certainly spread 60 tons of bulk if you were to consider the context in which it was offered.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

chitownsnowedin;572606 said:


> 60 tons is what the previous contractor applied per the property owner. They were paying for salt by ton applied so maybe the previous guy laid more than needed.
> 
> My eyeball guess from driving around was that 35-40 tons would be needed. They are paying me as if I will be spreading 60, so obviously if I can get away with less I will. But for now, I am planning on having to do 60 each time.


That's the proper plan, always expect the worst case.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

chitownsnowedin;572934 said:


> I have never laid anywhere near 60 tons in one spot though. As I mentioned before, my thoughts were 2 ten yard v-boxes that I do already own. But if someone has a better idea I would love to hear it.


Along with those I suggest adding a smaller v-box and a small 4 yd dump with tailgate spreader for this plant. If you can a fifth salter will ease you mind *WHEN* you have a break down. One of our sites is comparable to the one you refer to and we apply anywhere from 35 to 92 tons of bulk per outing depending on conditions with 5 salters. We also service the smaller plant next door utilizing three dedicated salters.

We are fortunate to have 3 on site salt bins for these 2 plants. It can take 9-12 minutes just to drive from one end of the plant to the other.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Neige;572843 said:


> I find it odd that a guy with 1000 tons left over from last year is asking advice on salting.


What I find odd is based on the number and size of his prior sites, how did he end up with such an excess supply.

I believe he has experience, he's just nervous about the size of this site. It's quite a jump for him.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we spread about that much at the hospital each storm. we have 3 single axle dumps (6500 or bigger), 2 3500 dumps with tailgate spreaders and 4 pickups with V box spreaders. 1.5-2 yards.

al together we spread around 400 tons per storm with 40 spreaders. so each truck is doing about 10 tons per storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm a little confused as to why some of you think this guy is underequipped for plowing. If we use salopez' production rates in the other thread, this guy can clear approx. 30 acres per hour--conservatively. While we don't have an exact measurement for area that needs to be cleared, even if we used 200 acres, that's about 7 hours. But probably less than that. And I have found that plowing times don't start increasing until around 8" when using loaders with Pro-Techs. 

And I understand what neige and JD are talking about, as they only have routes that are 3-4 hours long, but that is not the standard for around me, and I don't think Chi-town either. So I think you 2 are using your standards for an area that it doesn't apply to. Could be wrong, but I'm guessing not. 

As for spreading the salt, I'd be looking into at least something in the 12-15 yd range and another in the 10-12 range, JUST for this site. I'd have the capability to do that much for the rest of my sites as well. 

Chicago is different than a lot of areas. Most of the big outfits have plow trucks that are outfitted with spreaders to reduce travel time and lost time sitting in traffic. 

AND I would be very worried about the availability of salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;573083 said:


> I'm a little confused as to why some of you think this guy is underequipped for plowing. If we use salopez' production rates in the other thread, this guy can clear approx. 30 acres per hour--conservatively. While we don't have an exact measurement for area that needs to be cleared, even if we used 200 acres, that's about 7 hours. But probably less than that. And I have found that plowing times don't start increasing until around 8" when using loaders with Pro-Techs.
> 
> And I understand what neige and JD are talking about, as they only have routes that are 3-4 hours long, but that is not the standard for around me, and I don't think Chi-town either. So I think you 2 are using your standards for an area that it doesn't apply to. Could be wrong, but I'm guessing not.
> 
> ...


That was a good response Mark, but as you probably read I thought the plowing acreage was 229 acres, that's a big diffrence if that's the total site area. I think we pretty much all agree on that 2 large salters will do the job. I thought Chicago was alot like Toronto as far as weather goes, but I could be wrong, your more in the snow belt, where the routes are longer. If Chitown has been living beside this place for 19 years I'm sure he knows whats salted the place if he knows what's plowed it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

he asked for help on the salting ... so here it is, 

if you need to spread 60 tons.... you really need 3 trucks.... yes there is no problem doing it with 2 trucks..... until one goes down

even at 2 trucks, i figure it would still take 3 hours to spread, thats alot of time , if you really are spreading that much

you "eye balled" 35-40 tons, thats a big difference between 60 tons...... almost double in fact

60 tons would mean that the average application rate 600lbs per acre, 200 acres wich you dont have the equiptment for in my opion,....however a 35 ton useage, would put you at 116 acres of plowable area..... i would say that you do have what you need

nobody is try to bash your business or experiance, but you are not providing enough information so that ppl might help you, correctly , 

so im my closing thoughts... if you need to spread 60 tons, you really need 3 trucks, with the capablity to hold a combination of at least 25 tons, how ever you get there is up to you.... 2- 10 yrd, plus a small dump? if just thinking in terms of break downs

a site that is taking on 60 tons a storm , i would think would want service in 2 hrous of less. you pushing 3 or more, with 2 trucks - but that my opion

if you really only think its going to take 35 tons, then 2 trucks, you going to be just fine

you really need to get the "plowable" area, and maybe an over head sat pic, for us to provide you better ideas


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;573061 said:


> What I find odd is based on the number and size of his prior sites, how did he end up with such an excess supply.
> 
> I believe he has experience, he's just nervous about the size of this site. It's quite a jump for him.


I'm going to have to agree with you but generally someone with 1000 ton of salt on hand for there own use, has a pretty good idea how salt is spread. Chitown seems like a smart guy and I think if he just had of started the thread with a little more information, we all wouldn't have jumped the gun. Congrats on the big job Chitown, those bigs jobs are lifers if you do a good job and are fair on price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;573090 said:


> That was a good response Mark, but as you probably read I thought the plowing acreage was 229 acres, that's a big diffrence if that's the total site area. I think we pretty much all agree on that 2 large salters will do the job. I thought Chicago was alot like Toronto as far as weather goes, but I could be wrong, your more in the snow belt, where the routes are longer. If Chitown has been living beside this place for 19 years I'm sure he knows whats salted the place if he knows what's plowed it.


Absolutely, just pointing out some regional differences. For that matter, I could be way off and the reason they're looking for someone different is because they want it cleared in less time than last year's contractor and what chitown proposes still wouldn' t be enough.

Chicago averages around 40" a year, give or take. And depending on the part of town.

elite, I wouldn't even touch that job without 3 spreaders, even if it was only 35 tons. He still has 17 other accounts to service. Then throw in breakdowns and possibility of ice storms, no way would I go that short handed.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;573102 said:


> Absolutely, just pointing out some regional differences. For that matter, I could be way off and the reason they're looking for someone different is because they want it cleared in less time than last year's contractor and what chitown proposes still wouldn' t be enough.
> 
> Chicago averages around 40" a year, give or take. And depending on the part of town.
> 
> elite, I wouldn't even touch that job without 3 spreaders, even if it was only 35 tons. He still has 17 other accounts to service. Then throw in breakdowns and possibility of ice storms, no way would I go that short handed.


You are right areas can make a big difference. We get on average 100" a year. I look at a place like that and if you get a storm that drops 2 inches an hour, thats 14 inches that you have to handle after 7 hours. Now I know it does'nt happen often, but it does happen. It won't take long to get overwhelmed. I to was working with 220 acres, remove the buildings and if you are left with 160, huge difference. Accurate measurements make a big difference. Go for it Chitown, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Real old thread but i wonder if if got this account. Oh and lets hope he bought some salters!


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

Superior L & L;624162 said:


> Real old thread but i wonder if if got this account. Oh and lets hope he bought some salters!


I did get the account. I will be using the two ten yard spreaders I mentioned. I was able to secure a salt bin 3 minutes from this location so it is basically on site.

I am looking forward to tackling this monster.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*salt*

MY question is..... Not how you're going to spread 60 tons, thats easy. But based on 25 snow events.... where are you getting 1500 tons of bulk rock salt?


----------



## chitownsnowedin (Feb 5, 2008)

Mean4x4;641673 said:


> MY question is..... Not how you're going to spread 60 tons, thats easy. But based on 25 snow events.... where are you getting 1500 tons of bulk rock salt?


As I mentioned earlier, I already have 1000 in inventory. I am getting 400 more delivered next week. Salt is out there, just much more expensive.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

chitownsnowedin;641576 said:


> I did get the account. I will be using the two ten yard spreaders I mentioned. I was able to secure a salt bin 3 minutes from this location so it is basically on site.
> 
> I am looking forward to tackling this monster.


Congrates on picking up the account.................now let it snow!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*Chitownsnowedin*,
you still yet to tell us the total plowable acreage guys a=have been asking this for months now you start this thread 8-22 and have yet to tell us the actual acreage or a t least load a google earth or msn aerial picture of this place so we could wrap are selfs around the total large scope of a project you got here .

Not trying to be a a#$ just would like to know, I'm a mid size commercial guy an am just in aw on trying to wrap my head around a 100 + acre lot let alone 200


----------

